# National Irish Bank - NIB - Accessing Online Banking



## Dinarius (8 Feb 2008)

Does anyone have any problem accessing the Log In page of National Irish Bank's online banking facility?

I have a fast internet connection and have no problems with any other site.

I can access NIB's home page no problem, but I frequently cannot get from there to the online banking page, and I am sick and tired of talking to their helpline.

Anyone else have similar problems?

Thanks.

D.

ps. While I'm at it, one of my pet hates is companies that do not offer a landline number to access some part of their business. Nowadays, almost everyone buys mobile minutes in bulk in addition to having home phones with prepaid local and national calls. However, if we are obliged to dial a 1850 or 1890 number, we pay for it. Drives me nuts!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

Have you tried it on another browser, _PC _or internet connection in case it's a local problem?

Some companies offering 1850/1890 numbers also offer an Irish landline number for calling from abroad in which case you can just drop the prefixes and call this.


----------



## Gamblor72 (8 Feb 2008)

Hi Dinarius,

I did have this problem with my work pc (have since gotten a new pc, so no longer an issue), the helpdesk (though pleasant) were no help at all, the only way I could get passed this was to do the following - on your browser, go to the 'Tools' dropdown menu, select 'Internet Options' and then select 'Delete Files' to clear the stored files.  You may have to do it a couple of times, but it did work for me.  As far as I know all this does is clear the files held in memory, it shouldn't interfere with any other part of the pc.  If that doesn't work, try deleting the 'Cookies' as well, though this will delete any passwords etc you have set up.

Hope this helps!
Gamblor.


----------



## dublinli (8 Feb 2008)

there is an option on NIB web site "check your computer", if you can see this click on it and see whether it passes all the stages.
More than likely a java problem


----------



## NavanMan1 (8 Feb 2008)

Just logged on, no probs.


----------



## Dinarius (8 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I went through the various items in Tools with their online help too.

My failure to connect is intermittent (I did get on later on this morning).

Must give that computer check a go though.

D.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2008)

Dinarius said:


> My failure to connect is intermittent (I did get on later on this morning).


Further evidence in support of the "local problem" explanation I would think?


----------



## jperson (24 May 2008)

Solution from Gamblor72 worked for me, -delete those temporary
internet files - thanks.


----------



## Murt10 (24 May 2008)

We had a major problem when we got a new PC. Apparently Vista and the NIB computers were not compatible. 

We changed over to an activcard and are well satisfied. I particularly like the increased serurity that you get from having to use a new pin every time you log on. You can use it in an internet cafe and you don't have to worry about malicious software that might be installed on the public PC



Murt


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2008)

Murt10 said:


> We had a major problem when we got a new PC. Apparently Vista and the NIB computers were not compatible.


That doesn't make much sense to me. From a web server's point of view the specific operating system/version of _Windows _is (usually) irrelevant. The browser type and version may be another matter (e.g. _Ulster Bank/First Active's _online banking will reject _Firefox v3 _beta on _Ubuntu _but not if you install the _User Agent Switcher _add-on and masquerade as _IE _on _Windows_).


----------



## Murt10 (25 May 2008)

ClubMan said:


> That doesn't make much sense to me. From a web server's point of view the specific operating system/version of _Windows _is (usually) irrelevant. The browser type and version may be another matter (e.g. _Ulster Bank/First Active's _online banking will reject _Firefox v3 _beta on _Ubuntu _but not if you install the _User Agent Switcher _add-on and masquerade as _IE _on _Windows_).



Don't know much (anything) about computers. 

We had an online current account with NIB, but as I said, when we bought a new computer and switched over to VISTA we couldn't access the account any more. VISTA had only just been released at the time. 

Mrs Murt was on to the NIB helpdesk who were unable to get the account to work from our computer and eventually changed us over to the activcard. 



Murt


----------



## Complainer (25 May 2008)

I'm able to access NIB's eBanking service from a Vista PC without using the Activcard


----------



## MugsGame (25 May 2008)

> were not compatible.



Yes - there was a Java issue. 



> the specific operating system/version of Windows is (usually) irrelevant


Not for NIB's online banking. You must use the Activcard to login on a Mac or Linux.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2009)

Is NIB's online service down today? I can't get through to the online service [broken link removed] or their home page [broken link removed]


----------



## Eeyore (22 Feb 2009)

I was able to log in just now so there is no problem with the NIB site.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2009)

SEems to be OK for me now too. Must have been just a temporary glitch.


----------



## helens (23 Feb 2009)

I cant access my nib e-Banking all w.end..its saying navigation to website Cancelled when i click on  e-banking link


----------

